# Help with toilet selection...



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Have a customer who has a 2 yr old house and the basement bath(wc, sho, lav) keeps plugging up. I cameraed the line on Friday and it is 46' to the next tie in to help with wash. Thinking about a flushmate toilet to help with flow. 

I think that the low flow fixtures are going to start causing more and more problems in the future if layout is not considered.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I know kohler makes a toilet with a pressure bladder in the tank, it's kindove noisy but it looks like a regular residential toilet. I don't know the model number


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

find them a 5 gallon flusher , problem solved


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

How far down the line is the stoppage? Is this cast iron or pvc? Too much pitch or not enough? What size is the branch drain?

I like the toto caruso and will explain to the customer changing the flapper and fill valve will turn it into a 3.5 with 1 continous flushing action.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

The basement branch is 46' long and is 3" pvc. It seems fine as far as pitch. It is just the bath branch that is plugging up. My first time was friday, and it was clear when I got there.

Which flapper changes the toto to a 3.5 gpf?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

No tampons allowed down the toilet..


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> The basement branch is 46' long and is 3" pvc. It seems fine as far as pitch. It is just the bath branch that is plugging up. My first time was friday, and it was clear when I got there.
> 
> Which flapper changes the toto to a 3.5 gpf?


Any flapper. The Caruso is a 2" flush valve opening.


----------



## hanksplumbing (May 21, 2012)

Plumbducky said:


> Have a customer who has a 2 yr old house and the basement bath(wc, sho, lav) keeps plugging up. I cameraed the line on Friday and it is 46' to the next tie in to help with wash. Thinking about a flushmate toilet to help with flow.
> 
> I think that the low flow fixtures are going to start causing more and more problems in the future if layout is not considered.


Toto Drake has been an great toilet for me , also the Carusoe by toto is really good .
If you have a low flow toilet now what brand is it?


----------



## hanksplumbing (May 21, 2012)

Plumbducky said:


> The basement branch is 46' long and is 3" pvc. It seems fine as far as pitch. It is just the bath branch that is plugging up. My first time was friday, and it was clear when I got there.
> 
> Which flapper changes the toto to a 3.5 gpf?


depending on which toto , replacing the flapper with a non oem will do ( i like the master plumber hornet mp213hl.or sexauer blue spot .


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I hate to recomend Mansfield BUT if you are on a budget you can buy the el-cheapo mans field and put the old style flush valve in it for another 5 or 6 bucksand get a decent flushing 3.5 gallon.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Got to go with any Toto toilet!! cant go wrong with them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I hate to recomend Mansfield BUT if you are on a budget you can buy the el-cheapo mans field and put the old style flush valve in it for another 5 or 6 bucksand get a decent flushing 3.5 gallon.


 
Mansfield Plumbing Fixtures are of good quailty and made in America. 

If a HO lifts the lid on a mansfield they are going to call a plumber instead of going down to home cheepo or blowes and buyin a flapper. The tower design scares HO. I am a big fan of that 

Mansfield 4 life :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Right now the toilet is a Kohler Cimmaron 1.6. Nothing down but tp and waste.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Richard Hilliard said:


> How far down the line is the stoppage? Is this cast iron or pvc? Too much pitch or not enough? What size is the branch drain?
> 
> I like the toto caruso and will explain to the customer changing the flapper and fill valve will turn it into a 3.5 with 1 continous flushing action.


Carefull, there are plumbing police lurking


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Carefull, there are plumbing police lurking


:detective: :hammer: :hang:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I second the Mansfeild with the white 3.5 gal tower. I got one in my house and try to plug it, but can't. Use the 1.6 gal black tower and it will plug easy, use the white and its one of the best flushers out there. Reliable too.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Customer insisted upon a Flushmate system. Could not talk them out of it. Installed a Mansfield Quantum. Hope it works out for them. I tried to explain how more water is better, When it comes to the flow.


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

Toto for sure! Just installed 2 of them today great toilets!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

A.S. just came out with Cadet pro. 1.28 gpf. Putting 3 in tomorrow. Homeowner wanted them. We'll see.


----------

